# Is There Such A Thing As An Oversize Electric Burner?



## my3boys

I'm thinking I would like to get a separate burner for my canner, especially since at some point I will probably have a smooth cooktop and you aren't supposed to can on them.

I was thinking how convenient it would be to have a burner that was large enough to cover the entire bottom of my 21 qt canner, and one that didn't cycle on and off so the water would keep boiling evenly (that is so, so maddening!). Asking alot, I know. Amazon has nothing. I was wondering if maybe a sportsmen's-type place would have something like that?

Anyway, I don't know if this kind of thing even exists, so I thought I would throw it out there and see if any of you could help. Figured it was worth a try!


----------



## Guest

I bought mine from Amazon just for the soul purpose of using my canner on it...Cadco PCR-1S Professional Cast Iron Range, Stainless 
HTH..


----------



## calliemoonbeam

There have been numerous discussions in the past. I don't have one now, but would like to get one in the future like the one Macybaby has. It's a Cadco also. However, hers is a 220 model, and not everyone has 220, so it would have to have a plug wired to use it. 

Here's a thread where you can see a picture and some discussion, or you can do a search for more info. I just did an advanced search with "hot plate" for the subject and "macybaby" as the poster. HTH

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...357160-hot-plate-canning-one-do-you-like.html

P.S. Here's a link to the one I think is Macybaby's:

http://www.everythingkitchens.com/cadco-electric-hot-plate-portable-range-LKR-220.html


----------



## my3boys

calliemoonbeam said:


> There have been numerous discussions in the past. I don't have one now, but would like to get one in the future like the one Macybaby has. It's a Cadco also. However, hers is a 220 model, and not everyone has 220, so it would have to have a plug wired to use it.
> 
> Here's a thread where you can see a picture and some discussion, or you can do a search for more info. I just did an advanced search with "hot plate" for the subject and "macybaby" as the poster. HTH
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...357160-hot-plate-canning-one-do-you-like.html
> 
> P.S. Here's a link to the one I think is Macybaby's:
> 
> Cadco Electric Hot Plate / Portable Range LKR-220


Thanks!


----------



## akaRach

The Cadco Electric Hot Plate/Portable Range says its not recommended for canning. Only up to a 15qt pot on that one.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Yes, I saw that, but Macybaby has been using hers for a couple of years now with great results, and she cans a lot! Just the usual CYA stuff that companies put out these days. But everyone can make their own decision.


----------



## akaRach

That's kinda what I was thinking as well. My main concern would be if it's able to hold the weight ok.

I had a stove with cast iron burners and I could NOT boil the water in my regular enamel WB canners! I understand why but it was still very frustrating lol. I didn't have a PC at the time and couldn't afford to just junk the stove, so canning was put aside for a few years.


----------



## jdrobison

I have a glass top and have canned on it several times, maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## Macybaby

Since the one I have was brought up, I figured I should add a bit.

First off, the kitchen looks a bit different from when that picture in the link was taken. I was using the canner to sterilize jars for making yogurt this morning.










While I do a lot of canning, most of it is done on the coil cooktop I have in my summer kitchen. So this portable unit does not get that much use. The thermostat went out after less than a year, and less than 10 uses. It was melted. Cadco was willing to consider warranty, but I would have had to pay about $35.00 to ship it both ways, and they had no idea how long it might take, and the Rep I talked to made it sound like they figured it was operator error, so it might not be covered.
For under $40 including shipping, I bought a new thermostat that was heavy duty (from the same company that supplies them to Cadco) and put it in myself, and I've been using it for two more years with no problems. When I first got the unit, I thought there was something wrong with the thermostat. When I called they had me boil some water, and since it brought it to a boil in the correct amount of time, they said the thermostat was fine. Though that Rep had said it if was bad, they would send me another and I would not have to ship the unit back. I got the feeling from him that Cadco knew they had sold a batch with weak thermostats. 

One problem with Customer Service, sometimes the company is pretty good, but you get an individual that does not feel like doing anything extra to help a customer. 

So if you buy a Cadco, you may be on your own, however about the only thing to go bad is the thermostat and they are readily available (but cheaper if you by them from the Mfg, not Cadco) and very easy to replace. 

As to canning on a glass top stove, I did that for many years. My stoves always said it was OK as long as the canner met the same requirements as any pot - flat bottom and not more than 1" bigger in diameter - the Presto fits that as it has a contoured bottom, the AA does not and I would never recommend using an AA on a glass top stove (though I know some that do).

I went with the portable unit because I bought an INDUCTION cooktop. It is NOT a radiant heat glass top, and only Ferris metal pans will work with in. When means aluminum will not. If you put a non-magnetic pan on my cooktop, it won't even turn on. I now have a 10 qt stainless canner and I can use that on my induction cooktop when I'm only doing a small batch, and I BWB on the induction quite often.

I've always had higher end stoves, so maybe with cheaper ones it's a problem, but normally it's not a weight issue. It's a heat transfer issue, especially if the canner overlaps the element by quite a bit. I got my first glass top stove in 1991, and have had them since. 

When I used the radiant stove with the Presto, I could easily hold pressure with the heat turned down to about 2. If you have to crank the heat up, it usually means your pot is NOT seated properly. Even a slight warp will cause problems. It's amazing how well a radiant cooktop works with proper pans. With the Presto, I would have to watch and in the heat up stage (with burner on HIGH), if I saw the burner cycling off and on, it meant I didn't have the pot centered properly. So I'd adjust until I could see the burner staying on. 

If the pot is not seated properly, the sensors get confused and they will cycle the burner off and on, even when it's on high. If that happens, it takes forever to get a boil going.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Macy, thanks for posting and for discussing the problems you had! Hope you don't mind that I mentioned you.  Your kitchen looks great, very nice redo!


----------



## my3boys

jdrobison said:


> I have a glass top and have canned on it several times, maybe I just got lucky.


I have read that the glass top will cycle on and off too much and not maintain an even boil. Has that been your experience?

Also, I have heard that if the temperature gets too hot, which is quite possible with a huge canner filled with water and jars in it, that it will shut off as a safety matter, to protect the glass/ceramic. This may only be some models, though.

Also, a lot of canners won't work on a smoothtop. My large one will, but my smaller canner I use for small batches or when I'm using half pint jars, will not.

ETA: I would also like to get an even larger canner in the future.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Guess I've been fortunate in that I've used my American Canner on our Kenmore glass-top stove off and on for years without problems in heating.

Still I'm like the OP in that I'm looking for a burner I can put into a table top myself that will support my large canner. (I want it out in the processing center instead of in the house.)


----------



## my3boys

motdaugrnds said:


> Guess I've been fortunate in that I've used my American Canner on our Kenmore glass-top stove off and on for years without problems in heating.
> 
> Still I'm like the OP in that I'm looking for a burner I can put into a table top myself that will support my large canner. (I want it out in the processing center instead of in the house.)


Yep, me too. I'm going to keep looking and I'll report back if I find anything promising.


----------



## Macybaby

If you have a different location you can do your canning, you may want to consider putting a small cooktop and makign your own "portable range".










no problem running two canners at the same time on that baby - got it on sale at Menards for under $200


----------



## terri9630

Thats a good idea. You could get a rv cooktop to.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Macybaby, those burners look too small and close together for my large American canner. What are the dimensions?

I'ld like to have a 2-burner in my table top out in the processing center; but I want them far enough apart to use effectively with both the steamer and the canner at the same time should the need arise.


----------



## Macybaby

The one canner is a 921 AA. The shorter presto fits because the wide part of the lid sits underneath the widest part of the AA. My Presto 21 qt won't fit at the same time as the AA. Hind sight, I'd have looked for a 36" five burner model just to have more room between the Large burners. Most of the RV cooktops have the elements even closer together so you can only use one large pot at a time. 

The AA that will hold 14 qts (Two 7 qt layers) is the same diameter as the 921, just taller. 

The good part with coil, I've put a smaller kettle that is sitting uneven on the smaller burner and still been able to heat water for softening the lids. Coil burners could care less about flat bottom or centered pans. 

I have no problem fitting my canners on the burner and using any of my stock pots, even the 22 qt stock pot is not as wide as my canners. I use the steamer insert in the stock pot for steaming, and the spegetti insert for blanching. I also use a large cooler filled with ice water sitting on the floor when I'm in production mode.


----------



## motdaugrnds

That ought to work for me too.

I'm finally getting the large room in the barn cleaned out and that will be my processing room for the final steps of preservation. (Recently built a processing center for the first steps between garden & meats...goat and fowl...for processing the blood and dirt.) Thus, will be building a table on which to place this stove top; and it is sounding as though I need to look at the 36" one as well just so I don't have to add another later. Not sure, though, as there are only 2 of us. I may not need to work so hard!

Gotta re-think this though will definately be going with an electric coil. (Considered propane for awhile; but whenever the electricity is out, there will more than likely be other things to focus on rather than processing foods.)


----------



## motdaugrnds

That ought to work for me too.

I'm finally getting the large room in the barn cleaned out and that will be my processing room for the final steps of preservation. (Recently built a processing center for the first steps between garden & meats...goat and fowl...for processing the blood and dirt.) Thus, will be building a table on which to place this stove top; and it is sounding as though I need to look at the 36" one as well just so I don't have to add another later. Not sure, though, as there are only 2 of us. I may not need to work so hard!

Gotta re-think this though will definately be going with an electric coil. (Considered propane for awhile; but whenever the electricity is out, there will more than likely be other things to focus on rather than processing foods.)

Would actually prefer a one-coil stove top and put two of these into my table top with distance between them; however, have not found one as yet. It would need to be sturdy!


----------



## Megan Kochendorfer

I just got an induction range, and am ironing out a plan for this year's canning...
Macybaby, can you tell me more about the portable burner you use? 
~Which one is it?
https://www.everythingkitchens.com/cadco-electric-hot-plate-portable-range-lkr-220.html
https://www.everythingkitchens.com/cadco-single-burner-hot-plate-csr-3t.html
https://www.everythingkitchens.com/cadco-electric-hot-plate-portable-range-kr-1-krs2.html
~Where did you purchase it? 
~Are you still pleased with it?


----------

